# I would steal this horse in a heartbeat!!



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

He is just awesome, beautiful, talented, well-trained, and completely untouchable. I would so steal him if I had the chance.









































 
I absolutely love the cut on that second cow. Even though he missed a little, it really showcases his speed, agility, and quickness.


----------



## Attitude05 (Nov 11, 2009)

that is amazing, they do fantastic!


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

amazing video, I can't get over that silly **** girl screaming like she was being kicked with his every turn though.... ****


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Yeah, she must be either family, owner, or avid fan of the ncha because she is at almost every show. I get tired of hearing her. LOL.


----------



## Attitude05 (Nov 11, 2009)

.......


----------



## Attitude05 (Nov 11, 2009)

now those guys are quick


----------



## horseluver250 (Oct 28, 2009)

Wow, hes stunning


----------



## myheartscaptivator (Nov 6, 2009)

That horse is fantasttiiiccc haha i would steal him to. Let me know if you succeed with that ;]

and i love the angle of that first pic, its amazing aand that lady is terribly obnoxious, goodness - she sounds like this lady we used to have at high school rodeo who's son rode bronc and everytime he'd ride she'd scream "lift" as loud and as high as she possibly could. it was the funniest thing, kept rodeo entertaining in the long hot day of waiting to run haha


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

Metallic Cat Becomes Leading High Brow Cat Offspring - Quarter Horse News - The News Magazine of the Performance Horse Industry

He's a High Brow Cat son. Cat is awesome to watch in the pen.

Did anyone watch the bloodstock sale on Saturday? $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

The first is an absolutely wonderful horse!!

Too bad it has to wear a fake tail. It should be unneccessary in a performance horse, IMO.


----------



## Cheshire (Oct 17, 2009)

Beautiful! Gotta love a good cuttin' horse.


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

o man smorbs im gonna steal him first. he is breath taking and i love highbrow cat horses. Im on my way to go get him lol.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

mls said:


> He's a High Brow Cat son. Cat is awesome to watch in the pen.
> 
> Did anyone watch the bloodstock sale on Saturday? $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


Yep, I did. Talk about some nice yearlings. I wish I had the money to buy even one of those stud colts. I also watched the Borden Futurity on Sunday. Congrats to Rocking W! He won with a score of at 229.



Allison Finch said:


> The first is an absolutely wonderful horse!!
> 
> Too bad it has to wear a fake tail. It should be unneccessary in a performance horse, IMO.


Don't worry, it's not a fake tail. It is just very well kept. I think anymore, the only show horses in the QH world that wear them are the pleasure/trail/and maybe halter horses.



reining girl said:


> o man smorbs im gonna steal him first. he is breath taking and i love highbrow cat horses. Im on my way to go get him lol.


 
Well then, you better hurry, LOL. His owners live here in Amarillo. I wish I had an address and I would go drool at MC over the fence.


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

Are you sure about the tail? I see a definite layering and slight bulge that says fake tail. I would be glad to be wrong, though.

No matter, a wonderful horse that really seems to love its job.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Yep, I'm sure . The layering is because of the roaning he has on the dock of his tail. It would be impossible to keep a fake tail in a cutting horse, they would step on it and pull it out.


----------



## coffeemama (Jul 10, 2009)

Okay, you steal the horse and I'll steal the guy on him! He's HOT!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

^^ Deal. A 2 for 1 package. LOL. I agree, he is good looking. What makes him that much more attractive is that he's a horseman.


----------



## JoJo1950 (Dec 14, 2009)

Wow, I will drive the truck and help you load!!!!


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

I'm in too! I'll distract the rider.


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

Ill flash him, you bash him over the head and you guys can make a clean getaway, right after I find the screamer and slap her! HEHE


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

ROFLMFAO!!! That's a great idea about flashing him.


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

Hey, I got the headlights to do it, hehe, why not help out? As long as I get a share in the booty, of course lol.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

It surprises me how quietly this guy is then how active and nuts he goes after that cow, then goes back to walking very quietly.

How incredible to own a horse who is focused on what he does. Now I have to find myself a horse who does the same thing with hunters :lol:


----------



## veganchick (Mar 4, 2009)

Very pretty horse.... I don't know much about western riding to be honest, but I always feel so bad for the cows! Think how freaked out and confused they must be! Well anyway, beautiful horse!


----------

